# sentra models



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

if you has knowledge of sentra then please correct me if i am wrong...

my research is

1982-1986 
B11 Sentra E 
B11 Sentra XE 
B11 Sentra GXE 
B11 Sentra SE 

1983-1986 
KN12 Pulsar NX 
KN12 Pulsar NX Turbo 

1987-1990 
B12 Sentra XE 
B12 Sentra GXE 
B12 Sentra SE 

1987-1990 
KN13 Pulsar NX XE 
KN13 Pulsar NX SE 

1990-1994 
B13 1600NX Coupe 
B13 2000NX Coupe 

1990-1994 
B13 Sentra E 
B13 Sentra XE 
B13 Sentra GXE 
B13 Sentra SE 
B13 Sentra SE-R 

1995-1999 
B14 Sentra XE 
B14 Sentra GXE 
B14 Sentra SE 

2000-2006 
B15 Sentra 1.8 
B15 Sentra 1.8S 
B15 Sentra XE 
B15 Sentra GXE 
B15 Sentra SE 
B15 Sentra SE-R 
B15 Sentra SE-R Spec V 


thank you very much for verifying it.
al


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

You are on target, no mistakes that I see.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

How could you forget my 1994 B13 1598cc Nissan Sentra Limited Edition?:waving:


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

THANK YOU GUYS... i was waiting for anyone replys

ok will add 

B14 Sentra LE? correct?

there are very few information about B11, B12 and B14 ( i wanna own a B12 sentra hatchback with CA20DE which looks cool to ride!)

edit: no edit button on first post :x


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

i forget to ask

i want to know where and what is 200SX from? is it same Sentra coupe? or only from UK?

i am confuse with this model. damn nissan... they made too many models.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

CMA said:


> THANK YOU GUYS... i was waiting for anyone replys
> 
> ok will add
> 
> ...


No, B13 Sentra LE


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

CMA said:


> i forget to ask
> 
> i want to know where and what is 200SX from? is it same Sentra coupe? or only from UK?
> 
> i am confuse with this model. damn nissan... they made too many models.


The B14 200sx is a 1995-1998 US model. It's a 2-door coupe, but it wasn't called a sentra. It still had the available engines of 1.6 or 2.0 liters though.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ok, the b13 sentra LE was only produced in 94, and was basically an SE with LE badges. and the b14 200sx shares the same platform as the b14 sentra, minus the rear half. and it was only offered in two door, with just about as many trim levels as the b14 sentra. the 200sx in europe is known as the s13 200sx, and s14 200sx, they are known as 180sx (s13) and silvia's (s13) (s14) in japan and some other countries. here in the states, the s chassis went by 240sx. hope that clears up some confusion, but i probably just created more.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

ok thanks

now make a sense about 200sx

i will include 200sx because of base off from sentra (well almost)... 

btw i prefer all indpendent suspensions.

so ADD

B13 Sentra LE

B13 200sx XE
B13 200sx SE

B14 200sx 
B14 200sx SE
B14 200sx SE-R

thats all?

thank you very much
al


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> How could you forget my 1994 B13 1598cc Nissan Sentra Limited Edition?:waving:



I used to have one of those two, it was dark blue. Not sure what the heck was so "limited edition" about it tho?


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

B11 sentra D

diesel model


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

i think about it too but.. are there many diesel sentras in north america? ( i see 3 diesel on this forums)


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

CMA said:


> i think about it too but.. are there many diesel sentras in north america? ( i see 3 diesel on this forums)


I live in northern california and we found it brand new in 1985 in a dealer at merced california
but yea the diesel is really really uncommon


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

ScarCrow28 said:


> I used to have one of those two, it was dark blue. Not sure what the heck was so "limited edition" about it tho?


Mine was limited I guess cuz it had an SE-R bumper and trunk lights with spoiler. The interior also had the bucket seats and a tach. Those were my only options. no power anything, no sport suspension or 4 wheel brakes, and stock ugly rubber shift boot.


----------



## themakron (May 15, 2006)

I live in South Africa and drive a 1994 Sentra 1.4i 
I think its a GA engine. 1399cc engine capacity. DOHC. 
Not really sure about the "1994" though 'cos the guy i bought it from told me it was a 1995, but the setup of the air filter looks more like a B13 according to the factory manual (found in this forum!!).


----------



## Bk2 (May 12, 2006)

*can anyone tell me about Nissan Sentra Classic Mexico*

could someone tell me about how this type of injection system works?

on the throttle body there is that injector at the top.........the previous owner said there are are other injectors......does anyone know where I can go to check on this.?

could someone ... tell me about the two canisters just outside the throttle body on the vacumn system....not the charcoal filter....

does anyone have a picture of the vacumn lines that could help me double check all the lines...

thank you...


----------



## Ol’Chubbs (May 31, 2021)

CMA said:


> if you has knowledge of sentra then please correct me if i am wrong...
> 
> my research is
> 
> ...





CMA said:


> if you has knowledge of sentra then please correct me if i am wrong...
> 
> my research is
> 
> ...


I just got a 1986 Sentra 4 door sedan 3 speed auto trans 1.6L. I think it’s the B11 and I’m not even sure what exact model I know it’s not the deluxe so I’m thinking SE. I’m attempting to do some work to it because as soon as I got it home it wouldn’t start back up. It was reving high in park when I got it and the carb is getting fuel. It’s in rough shape and I took on more of a project than I needed but most of the parts are pretty cheap and and I got it for $800 so I want to see it through. Any advice would be appreciated and I’m sorry if this isn’t the right board for this  this is my first time using this.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ol’Chubbs said:


> I just got a 1986 Sentra 4 door sedan 3 speed auto trans 1.6L. I think it’s the B11 and I’m not even sure what exact model I know it’s not the deluxe so I’m thinking SE. I’m attempting to do some work to it because as soon as I got it home it wouldn’t start back up. It was reving high in park when I got it and the carb is getting fuel. It’s in rough shape and I took on more of a project than I needed but most of the parts are pretty cheap and and I got it for $800 so I want to see it through. Any advice would be appreciated and I’m sorry if this isn’t the right board for this  this is my first time using this.


If it's an '86, the model is "B11." The trims were Base (sometimes called "E" trim), DX and XE...there was no SE trim. If somebody hasn't "monkeyed around with it," it'll have a VCM system that controls the cold start, fast idle (some will call it the "hopeless chokeless" system). The VCM system has a ton of vacuum lines and parts to it and, unfortunately, there wasn't much in the factory service manual to explain it. Nissan explained it well in a "Tech Talk" magazine issued to their Nissan techs decades ago and pretty hard to find, today. The usual problem with it is the filter in the VCM (the gold metal object on the passenger side of the engine compartment) got clogged with dirt or it failed, altogether, and there would be no fast idle. Sometimes this could be fixed by tapping it with a hammer. It should rev high for a minute or two when it's first started. If it doesn't come down, there are a number of possibilities. If the thermostat is stuck open or removed, that can be an issue. If there are leaking or improperly routed vacuum hoses, that can be an issue. There is a black idle actuator on the driver's side of the carb with a "+" screw that shouldn't be messed with that people often do, so that can be an issue. Near that, is a black, plastic filter that's about the size and shape of a pill bottle that will cause the idle to stay high if the airway through it is clogged. Someone may have messed with the idle adjustment screw on the driver's side of the carb, near the base. These carbs were a little lean from the factory and the idle mixture screw was plugged. After a number of years, the idle often needed to be richened up a little to idle correctly, so the plug had to be drilled out to reveal the adjustment screw. If someone didn't know about it or didn't want to mess with it, they may have compensated by raising the idle. So, there will need to be some diagnostics done if the idle is staying to high and it's easy for those not familiar with the VCM system to get frustrated and replace the carb with a Weber and replace the distributor with one with a vacuum advance. Good luck with it!


----------



## Ol’Chubbs (May 31, 2021)

smj999smj said:


> If it's an '86, the model is "B11." The trims were Base (sometimes called "E" trim), DX and XE...there was no SE trim. If somebody hasn't "monkeyed around with it," it'll have a VCM system that controls the cold start, fast idle (some will call it the "hopeless chokeless" system). The VCM system has a ton of vacuum lines and parts to it and, unfortunately, there wasn't much in the factory service manual to explain it. Nissan explained it well in a "Tech Talk" magazine issued to their Nissan techs decades ago and pretty hard to find, today. The usual problem with it is the filter in the VCM (the gold metal object on the passenger side of the engine compartment) got clogged with dirt or it failed, altogether, and there would be no fast idle. Sometimes this could be fixed by tapping it with a hammer. It should rev high for a minute or two when it's first started. If it doesn't come down, there are a number of possibilities. If the thermostat is stuck open or removed, that can be an issue. If there are leaking or improperly routed vacuum hoses, that can be an issue. There is a black idle actuator on the driver's side of the carb with a "+" screw that shouldn't be messed with that people often do, so that can be an issue. Near that, is a black, plastic filter that's about the size and shape of a pill bottle that will cause the idle to stay high if the airway through it is clogged. Someone may have messed with the idle adjustment screw on the driver's side of the carb, near the base. These carbs were a little lean from the factory and the idle mixture screw was plugged. After a number of years, the idle often needed to be richened up a little to idle correctly, so the plug had to be drilled out to reveal the adjustment screw. If someone didn't know about it or didn't want to mess with it, they may have compensated by raising the idle. So, there will need to be some diagnostics done if the idle is staying to high and it's easy for those not familiar with the VCM system to get frustrated and replace the carb with a Weber and replace the distributor with one with a vacuum advance. Good luck with it!


Thanks for the response! That really helped and I’ve got it running a lot better. Would you happen to know how I would go about finding an alternator bolt for it? The guy I got it from rigged it and I lost the bottom bolt. Can’t seem to find one anywhere and the Haynes manual doesn’t have any specs for the hardware, they only give torque specs. I’ve tried all the auto parts stores and Rock auto but am not having any luck. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The Nissan p/n should be 23164-05E00 but it's discontinued. It only fit the '84~'86 Sentra, so I doubt you'll have any luck in the JY. Amayama has some in Japan, or you can take some thread and length measurements and get something from an industrial supply like McMaster-Carr or Grainger.


----------



## Ol’Chubbs (May 31, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> The Nissan p/n should be 23164-05E00 but it's discontinued. It only fit the '84~'86 Sentra, so I doubt you'll have any luck in the JY. Amayama has some in Japan, or you can take some thread and length measurements and get something from an industrial supply like McMaster-Carr or Grainger.


I appreciate it! I’ve got a buddy coming by to take the measurements tomorrow and hopefully I’ll be set. I can’t tell you what a relief it is to be able to talk with anyone about this car. They just don’t make em like that anymore lol.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Ol’Chubbs said:


> They just don’t make em like that anymore lol.


True, but that's good and bad. As my grandpa used to say, everything is good and bad that doesn't explode, and even some things that do.  

Best of luck with it!


----------

